# Would no experience be a huge problem?



## Sues coffee (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all,

My wife Sue and I are looking at starting a coffee shop business that we can work in together. We own and operate a kitchen fitting business and I have also owned a printing business so we have plenty of experience working for ourselves. What we don't have though is any experience in retail. The business side does not really concern me as I learn fast but what does concern me is that we want to be able to offer an excellent product (cup of coffee) and I see barista's out there with world class gold medals but we would maybe have a day or two training on a coffee machine. Do you think I could get up to speed quickly or would it take years?

Dan


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You'll receive mixed opinions I suspect, but in my view it comes down to how much additional learning you're happy to do. Two days isn't enough to understand what makes an espresso good or bad, and what to do about it. Ultimately I think you can only make good espresso if you are genuinely interested in doing so, otherwise you'll be making mediocre or bad espresso. There are plenty of cafes out there making a living from bad coffee so it comes down to how much being good matters to you. It doesn't take years tho, not to get up to a decent standard anyway.

Keep us informed







Happy to help if possible. I'm opening a place soon.


----------



## Sues coffee (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Mike, we feel that we want to be a top class establishment that will get people coming back for more so I guess initially as long as we can make good coffee we can develop from that.

Where and what are you opening?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My wife and I moved up to Scotland this year after many years chasing our tails in London... career change, lifestyle change, the works. Many years talking about it, and eventually took the plunge. I've been lucky enough to be able to spend a year being full time on the project, self-training, researching and business planning etc... a luxury most people don't have, but with so many things changing we decided it was the best way to improve our chances of success, and it has worked for us so far. In almost 18 months I've gone from knowing nothing about coffee to being confident that we'll do it well in our own place, despite inevitable staffing challenges up in the Highlands.

I think you've hit the nail on the head in valuing repeat business... as I'm sure you know, it takes something like four times more effort/money to win a new customer than it does to keep existing customers coming back, and people only go back if you're good.... which it sounds like you do want to be. Being the best at coffee in your area is a great way to start, as you'd be amazed how far people will travel for a good coffee and how much people will recommend you to friends because of it.

Enjoy what is ahead of you both







It's a great feeling to do something you enjoy, and do it well. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't (sound advice notwithstanding!).


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

As mike above has done, turn it into a major hobby for the home as well as a future business prospect







this allows you to focus on your passion for getting it right.

I'd say mikehag (hope you don't mind me saying mike) seems like he's his own harshest critic when it comes to achieving high standards, which is brilliant. If i go for a coffee at his shop, i know he won't serve me a coffee that he wouldn't drink himself, and his expectations are high due to it being his hobby.

I don't think people would stand much chance of creating seriously good standards if they didn't feel passionate about it for themselves. When its your hobby, you become a perfectionist.

I'm rambling (tired), but what I'm getting at is that you should invest in a few different brew methods and start sampling good coffees from quality roasters. Start with an espresso machine, one type of drip brewer, and French press. Experiment and research plenty to get the most from your beans. I'm an enthusiast of coffee, but if i was opening a shop I'd get far deeper into it before opening, so that my understanding of what i am selling is top notch.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Dan

You could learn the 'basics' in about 4 hours from start to finish and be able to make a decent cup of coffee at the end of the session.

However, it generally takes more time than that to learn the in's and out's of how to get the best out of the coffee and how to look after, maintain and clean your machine - skills which are vitally important to the coffee making process.

If starting from scratch (no prior coffee making experience as a barista) then several days is required, and a lot more practice when back at your coffee shop (unless training is done on your premises)

Many roasters are now offering courses when purchasing their beans and some even insist on providing training before selling to you - as it is their product on show after all.

Have you started to look into machines and coffees to serve yet?

Will follow this with interest and would be happy to point you in the right direction


----------



## Sues coffee (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Glenn and thanks for the welcome. I kind of think that if Costa, Nero and starbucks can employ students to make coffee to sell then I should be able to be 10 times better than that quite quickly and then improve to a far better standard after knowing the machine. We are in the early stages of developing a coffee shop idea so have not yet got into the details of machines, products etc. I noticed in other threads that you have a business plan template, would you mind sending me a copy? We have stated to do research and develop a business plan but it would be great to get as much help as possible.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

And on the other side of the coin. When purchasing for our Pet Clinic which is about once each week I always stop at one little Coffee Shop for an iced cappuccino which is always well made. This time the regular girl was missing, having resigned and her replacement was just far too casual, produced a nothing special drink and also did not add micro foamed milk until I told her to do so.

So that's a three year Customer who won't be going there again.

Aren't we fickle?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Email sent.

My advice would be to spend time in a few coffee shops observing and noting down things that make people smile and also any frustrations that others have.

Simple touches such as greeting customers by name or offering them water with mint leaves or lemon in it when delivering drinks to tables is the make or break for a customer to come back. Bear in mind it's not all about the coffee.


----------



## Sues coffee (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Glenn, I'm sure I will have lots more questions as we move along.

I completely agree, customer service is actually quite easy, it just needs effort and thought. The harder bit is making sure staff deliver it as well as us and when you find a good one keeping hold of them.


----------



## jaymanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Glen, would it be possible to send your business plan to me too? Thanks in advance.


----------

